# NGD Skervesen SHOGGI 8 (Strandberg*, Warpig, Cocobolo content*)



## baryton (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey everyone

New baby is at home! maybe some of you followed the built thread, so my Shoggi SC 8 strings is in my hands and ready to shred

I ordered it last June with a 16 weeks built time, it tooks 39  but it worth every minute!!!

It's very well built, I had many 8 strings and this one is the easiest to play, very light, the ergonomy is incredible, like my boden7 it's a part a of me when I'm playing
About the neck, they asked some photos of my hand in different position (large scale, soloing etc...) and the result is perfect

So the Skervy team has totally understand what i was waiting for! and those Warpirg.... 

The specs
Shape: SHOGGI
Strings: 8
Scale: 26/28"
Radius: 18-20*
Tuning: 1 step Down (DAFCGDAE)
Chambered Body 
Headstock: NO!! 
Wings: Swamp Ash
5 pieces Neck Thru Body : Rosewood/Ebony
Fingerboard: Ebony
Inlay neutral Fret (8th): Stargate Logo 
Top: Cocobolo
Hardware: Strandberg* *RED*
Pickup: Open BKP Warpig Calibrated Set. Zebra Black/Red (Bridge) Reverse Red/Black (neck)
Electronics: World Domination MOD (1 Vol + 2x 3-way switch)

Now some Porn



































More porn near the Boden7





And my ERG Family ( the difference with the Huf is huuuuuge ^^)


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 18, 2014)

Jesus. Christ.

This is wildly epic. Happy NGD, bud.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2014)

So what are you guys doing when you email them about a build? Do you have to mention money or something? I swear I've emailed twice just to inquire and get ignored. It's like online dating. :-(

Nice guitar BTW.


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 18, 2014)

Niiiiiiice!!!! 
Looks perfect. Very similar to my dream specs dude. 

Does it have a top nut? Pics on my phone doesn't come up well.


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 18, 2014)

It's TINY :O

Love the red anodized hardware.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the color scheme, Love the pickups, I love it all! Congrats!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a true Sith's guitar!
Looks stunning


----------



## timbale (Feb 18, 2014)

congrats! how is it compared to your strandberg?


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2014)

The red strandberg hardware is actually quite nice. Like it a lot.


----------



## asher (Feb 18, 2014)

Badass!

Though I personally think the red pup bobbins are just too bright, maybe the bridge too, but that's nitpicky. It's still pretty awesome.


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 18, 2014)

I like it very much. The red hardware is a lovely touch. Congrats.


----------



## ramses (Feb 18, 2014)

OK, that's amazing.

By the way, I'm surprised they didn't need a nut in order to maintain proper string spacing.


----------



## danresn (Feb 18, 2014)

I find it really ugly in the way I find bright green 80s superstrats ugly.

I want that guitar so much


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 18, 2014)

ramses said:


> OK, that's amazing.
> 
> By the way, I'm surprised they didn't need a nut in order to maintain proper string spacing.


I imagine the end of the fretboard is slotted to some degree, at least on the high strings.


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 18, 2014)

A pic of the back might be nice.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 18, 2014)

Dy-no-mite! I love the family picture of all your axes, too, btw.


----------



## tranqx (Feb 18, 2014)

That thing is NUTS! Happy NGD!


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 18, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> So what are you guys doing when you email them about a build? Do you have to mention money or something? I swear I've emailed twice just to inquire and get ignored. It's like online dating. :-(
> 
> Nice guitar BTW.



message them on Facebook



also, happy NGD, that thing is unreal


----------



## stuglue (Feb 18, 2014)

holy guacamole thats a freaky looking axe HNGD


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2014)

bschmidt said:


> message them on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> also, happy NGD, that thing is unreal



Thanks! 

Also, OP, I only looked at the Skervy at first... ALL of your guitars are ridiculous... I'm tryina get on your level...


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 18, 2014)

ramses said:


> OK, that's amazing.
> 
> By the way, I'm surprised they didn't need a nut in order to maintain proper string spacing.



Yeah, that guitar really is a bit nutless, isn't it 

That is kind of odd though, I didn't notice it when I first looked. Don't think I've seen it done that way before. 

Awesome guitar though, really like what I see coming from skervesen.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## Necris (Feb 18, 2014)

It's like a single cut and an ibanez grooveline bass had a baby. I like it.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 18, 2014)

looks cool and I'm sure it plays great. another vote towards the red hardware is an awesome touch!


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 18, 2014)

Fantastic work! Red hardware certainly add to the awesomeness! Congrats and enjoy!

HNGD!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome man!

Dude, I remember Figaro from your strandberg NGD!.

HNGD


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful guitar man, Love the color RED!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow. That is very nice, like the red too. Nice collection as well!


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Feb 18, 2014)

The thing is ....in flawless... My god, the craftsmanship on that thing makes my eyes numb. 

Really sick HNGD!


----------



## ilyti (Feb 18, 2014)

SHAL'KEK NEM'RON!







Stargate inlay > all inlays ever


----------



## Tordah (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see you representin' the Steinberger. Beautiful family, now with a red hot model for a daughter.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 18, 2014)

That guitar's so perfect, congrats and HNGD!


----------



## Sexyjesus (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there an extra up charge for the neck through or is that standard with the shoggie shape?


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 19, 2014)

What did you mean by the difference between the Skerv and Huf is huge?


----------



## baryton (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank to you all for the kind words, sorry for this late post, I was very busy those last days... sleeping, playing, eating, playing, working, eating,sleeping etc... 

After few days with this pretty jewel I can say it's a masterpiece, the finish is perfect, it sounds huge and the playability is easy as hell!
The World Domination MOD is very interesting especially with the clean sound even with the BKP Warpig, it's warm, round, clear (The wings are chambered to)
About the sound it gets more balls than my Boden7 (Those X-Bar are the shittiest pickup i ever had, the guitar, with a totally chambered body, sounds like an old wooden crate and sooo dull with no gain...)

About your question

1/ It's right it doesn't have a nut but the string lock are fixed and they can turn or move, every guitar at skervesen with Strandberg hardware are built like this





2/About the neck, I asked for an endureneck but it wasn't possible, so they told me to send them some picture of my left hand playing (soloing, fiffing, wide chords) and, as a result, the neck has a special flat part to ease stability of my thumb once playing wide stuff and it's really efficient (with my Band SPHERES we often use those kind of stretchy-holdsworthian chords ^^)
Maybe you can see on the right









3/ @SexyJesus: for a neckthru construction it's +300 up

4/ @Jaeswift: When I spoke of "diffrence" I mean it 





Yes I like *RED* 

5/ @Skullcrusher, You remember my cat, AHA it's awesome 
But this time this little bastard was to lazy to wake up and wear his tie, he stayed in bed


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 19, 2014)

MAN, I wanna get one of these! What are Skervies costing, these days? And how long is the build time now? I assume they've both increased.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow! That color is great!! Really cool looking instrument!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Feb 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> MAN, I wanna get one of these! What are Skervies costing, these days? And how long is the build time now? I assume they've both increased.



From facebook:
"8-string headless Skervesen base price is 2050EUR"

We discussed a build in August, here's what I was told (remember their popularity has exploded since then)

"chambered body +50EUR
Neck Thru Body version +300EUR
carved top +100EUR
additional wood layer between top and body +50EUR (mandatory in Lizard and Swan model)
titanium truss rod +80EUR
Hiscox hard case +120EUR (Raptor model only), withstands 500kg pressure
headless version +200EUR"

+ upcharge for especially fancy woods of course

Build time is quoted 4-6 months, but I would expect 8-9 months minimum, more if your order has a lot of special features. Communication is very slow, but would probably speed up a bit once they have your deposit. It took 3 weeks for me to get a reply on facebook so be prepared for that. Maybe they have a customer relations guy now.


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 19, 2014)

how much for that guitar who's builder shall not be named :X hahaha but seriously that is amazing, that is one of 2 skervs ive seen that make me want one pretty damn bad... that and the one gorgeous singlecut from this video... if it had a neck pup


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 19, 2014)

just realized im an idiot and thats not a skervesen in the video hahaha. atleast not the one i was drooling over. anyway happy NGD


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 19, 2014)

First headless now neutered? 
j/k obviously an awesome score on your part. That red is f*cking fierce. I believe approval is sitewide.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 20, 2014)

Damn, this guitar looks fantastic!
You're pushing me over the line, I need to buy a FF 8 string now....

Congrats!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow....just wow. Love that inlay man


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 21, 2014)

You have a lot of weird looking guitars. And great taste in them. Beautiful new Skervesen; the red is just intoxicating.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy crap dude! That is absolutely magnificent. It's also the only headstock-less guitar I've found attractive. Dat red finish, dat stargate logo, da gas! Congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## seek (Feb 21, 2014)

Completely unrelated, but at first glance I could have sworn it said "chocobo" in the title. And I was temporarily in awe of the possibility of Final Fantasy VII somehow being integrated into the guitar.

Amazing nonetheless!


----------



## abandonist (Feb 21, 2014)

Chocobo go back so much further than 7.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Feb 22, 2014)

nice man loving the red


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Feb 22, 2014)

Super awesome, Red Hardware is killer.
HNGD


----------



## lkoelker (Feb 22, 2014)

F that thing is so sexy!!! Happy NGD man. So jealous


----------



## GXPO (May 19, 2014)

Sorry to bump this but it's relevant to my interests at the moment.. If you had to do it all again, do you think you would go with the Shoggie or the Boden? I know one is a 7 and one an 8 so I guess I'm just asking for your opinion.. Again sorry to bump but I don't know any one with both otherwise. 

Awesome collection by the way!


----------



## atrfan1 (May 19, 2014)

I was going to order a pair of Raptors later this year. I believe I may order a Shoggi instead of one of them... Happy NGD, this thing is amazing!


----------



## Shimme (May 19, 2014)

GXPO said:


> Sorry to bump this but it's relevant to my interests at the moment.. If you had to do it all again, do you think you would go with the Shoggie or the Boden? I know one is a 7 and one an 8 so I guess I'm just asking for your opinion.. Again sorry to bump but I don't know any one with both otherwise.
> 
> Awesome collection by the way!



They can both be 8/7/whatevers! Depends on what you order.


----------



## baryton (May 21, 2014)

GXPO said:


> Sorry to bump this but it's relevant to my interests at the moment.. If you had to do it all again, do you think you would go with the Shoggie or the Boden? I know one is a 7 and one an 8 so I guess I'm just asking for your opinion.. Again sorry to bump but I don't know any one with both otherwise.
> 
> Awesome collection by the way!



Thank you^^

What can I say about that?

- Pricing: For the same price the Shog is a full custom instrument (specs, wood, hardware) 
- Pickup: BKP I love you!!!! while the Lace X-Bar are the shittiest pick up I ever had, with a full chambered guitars it sounds like a dull old wooden crate
- Weight: Finally the Boden is too light for me, I need to feel the guitar, The Shoggie is a little bit heavier which is perfect.
- Ergonomy: I'm the first with a flat part on the neck (DAT Neck) and it's as comfortable as endureneck... to me... Also the scale length of the Boden7 is too short 

In short I feel more comfortable with the Shoggie in many ways

But my Boden is a S7 one (surely nothing to compare with washburn)... Cheap wood, dry finish, flaws, a friend, who is a famous luthier, here in France told me that it's totally overpricing... "of this quality, the wood needed doesn't costs more than 100&#8364; to build this and the finish must have been made in a hurry"... But I give her a last chance, actually "she" is in his hands (the luthier) substituting the pickup with a Aftermath set, can't wait the week end to hear the difference 
If it doesn't works better I'm going to sell it for sure!

One last funny thing about the Boden
Earlier this week when I took her to the luthier we made a wonderful discovery... if you a buy a 7 strings pickup with a 3,5x1,5 dimension (standard 7 strings soapbar like EMG, BKP, Blackout etc...)
*It doesn't fits!! *
Strandberg or S7 never thought that we would change them and made a specific hole for the Lace...
As a result he has to redo the hole

Da proof


----------



## Merge (May 21, 2014)

Very nice!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## shikamaru (May 21, 2014)

that red hardware really complements the cocobolo top, looks like a ferrari I love it !


----------



## Laurindo_Colina (Apr 18, 2015)

OMG this guitar looks so fåken niiiice ! 

Probably paying a deposit for 25-26" 7 string Shoggie SC with vintage voiced BKP's (The Mule & Black Dog) next week..


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Apr 18, 2015)

Laurindo_Colina said:


> OMG this guitar looks so fåken niiiice !
> 
> Probably paying a deposit for 25-26" 7 string Shoggie SC with vintage voiced BKP's (The Mule & Black Dog) next week..



First post? Necro bump!

I had missed this one though, so I'm cool with it... Well played sir, well played.

I do agree, this guitar does look "fåken" awesome! I can only imagine how she plays.


----------



## BigHandy (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm usually not a big fan of the extreme shape and headless guitars, but this one has something catchy about it. Dunno' maybe it's color combination. HNGD!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 19, 2015)

Holy Schnickies, super ....ing rad man. Also a bit jelly of your collection there... **silent fapping**


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 19, 2015)

now this is a necrobump i can get behind!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 7, 2015)

That stargate inlay wins the internet.


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 15, 2015)

Damn dude! It's unique, but in a totally good way.
I like it!


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 20, 2015)

The only thing that could've made it cooler is if the slugs in the black half of the pickups were red.


----------



## VVolverin3 (May 22, 2015)

Very cool guitar mate, and a very sweet collection you've assembled.


----------

